# Western Australia State Sponsorship



## rebejes3 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have applied for Western Australia State Sponsorship on 09/12/09

Has any one here applied for WA SS in the same month and got the outcome?

Kindly update the information... Still waiting, its been 16th week... Fingers Crossed...



Thanks

if any of you applied for WA SS take part in this


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I applied in April and got answer within 3 weeks. Can't say why couldn't they respond back to you? email them to check the status.


----------



## Bexnshim (Mar 21, 2010)

*State Sponsorship*

Hi,
We put in for state sponsorship in September 09 and we only got ours back end of May. so I think they are running really behind.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Though its an old thread... just wanted to check if anyone had applied for WA SS and got the approval in ICT this year after July 2011 ?

If so, please share the timeline. (This is the only state now that charges 200 AUD for SS nomination) Applying for this state should do some value add in the job opportunities and the processing time comparatively less than the other states.

So need some inputs if its worth applying for SS with WA and proceeding with 176?

Cheers.


----------



## webosu (Jun 28, 2012)

I applied for WA SS on June 8 2012 and got it on the 26th of same month. I originally applied for a 475 but it turned out that visa is purely regional, so it won't allow you to work or reside in the capital city (Perth) and IT jobs outside Perth are very rare. However in Perth I found lots of IT job offers and applied for a 176 visa which does allow living there. I think WA processed the application really quickly because the visa application had to be lodged before July and/or there is probably a high demand of IT professionals in that state. 

I originally had WA as the last state in my options, but now that I had to do more research about it to apply for the SS I found it to be a less expensive, crowded and demanded place to live with apparently as good quality of life as the other states. I don't really mind having to stay there for two years before being able to move wherever in Aussie


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

I got in 4 days.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

aravind.aiti said:


> I got in 4 days.


Hi I have applied for the SS for western Australia yesterday 2nd Jan 2013, Can you tell me the lead time for sponsership from WA.

Thanx


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi I have applied for the SS for western Australia yesterday 2nd Jan 2013, Can you tell me the lead time for sponsership from WA.
> 
> Thanx


30 days


----------



## Stevie2929 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi


Can anyone confirm which subclass is required for WA state sponsorship. Also do you require skills assessment before submitting an EOI?

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All,

i have applied for the SS for WA under visa subclass 190, Mechanical Engineer on 2nd January 2013 & money got deducted from my Credit card on 11th Jan 2013.

when i can expact my SS from WA. Need to know the time frame as some of my freinds got SS in 2-3 days time.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## gunjan0501 (Jan 21, 2013)

did you get any response?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

gunjan0501 said:


> did you get any response?


From Last 12 days waiting for the SS from WA & as i was having 60 Points, So applied for the 189 also instead of 190 Visa.

Got the Invitation for the 189 Today............

lane:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> From Last 12 days waiting for the SS from WA & as i was having 60 Points, So applied for the 189 also instead of 190 Visa.
> 
> Got the Invitation for the 189 Today............
> 
> lane:


Congrats on ur invitation! Pls. inform WA the situation and request to cancel ur application.

Thanks


----------



## gunjan0501 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey! Congratulations!! I am still waiting for my AITSL result...qualification assessment for teachers....just want to know...how did you decide on which state to apply for sponsorship to?...


----------



## gunjan0501 (Jan 21, 2013)

please tell me which steps come after qualification assessment? state sponsorship or EOI comes first? did you go thru an agent in India or did you do it all by yourself?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

gunjan0501 said:


> please tell me which steps come after qualification assessment? state sponsorship or EOI comes first? did you go thru an agent in India or did you do it all by yourself?


I got my Assessement on 13th Dec 2012 & applied for Visa 190 & raised the EOI ( with SS from WA) on 24th Dec.
Applied for SS bcz my agent told that with that process will be fast & in the Mean time one of friend suggested that if i am having 60 Poinst than apply for 189 VISA..

As i have told i have applied on 15th jan only & got the Invitation on 21st Jan 2013 for 189 instead of 190.

I have Applied for Western Australia as my occupation was in SOL list and my IELTS requirements was 6 each. & with SS i was having 65 points.

Just bcz of this reason applied for the SS to Western Australia & moreover Perth is good city.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

i have done my case through an agent in Chandigarh...


----------



## chipmunk (Jan 17, 2013)

Unbelievable we applied for Ss and received it back next day (Dec 12). Couldn't believe it!

Eoi dec 2012, application lodged 1st Jan 2013


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Chipmunk,

Congratulations on getting the state sponsorship. In which trade did you get and best of luck for your further process. Do keep posting any new update you come across.I have applied under ANZSCO 233211 Civil Engineer.
Thanks,
Sandy44


----------



## chipmunk (Jan 17, 2013)

Hiya Sandy

We (DH really) have applied under General Electrician having done all of the vet-assessment stuff for it! Came through really quick just waiting for application to go from in progress to co! 
Chipmunk

Eoi dec 2012, application lodged 1st Jan 2013


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Chipmunk ,

Congrats, from which trade you are from and best of luck for the further process.hope to get an early grant.
Sandy44


----------



## manhaha (Dec 14, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> From Last 12 days waiting for the SS from WA & as i was having 60 Points, So applied for the 189 also instead of 190 Visa.
> 
> Got the Invitation for the 189 Today............
> 
> lane:


Is there any minimum requirement IELTS scores in order to apply ss from WA?

Job code Mechanical Engineer

Thank you


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

manhaha said:


> Is there any minimum requirement IELTS scores in order to apply ss from WA?
> 
> Job code Mechanical Engineer
> 
> Thank you


I hope for any state sponsorship as a primary applicant, the minimum is 6 in all bands


----------



## manhaha (Dec 14, 2012)

vvc said:


> I hope for any state sponsorship as a primary applicant, the minimum is 6 in all bands


I was wondering If I can apply for the SS for WA under visa subclass 190 with Ielts 6 in all bands.

Job code:Mechanical Engineer 5 years EXP


Thank you


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

manhaha said:


> I was wondering If I can apply for the SS for WA under visa subclass 190 with Ielts 6 in all bands.
> 
> Job code:Mechanical Engineer 5 years EXP
> 
> ...


yes u can


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

experts,

i'm all new to this state sponsorship process?

please enlighten me, just lodged for a 489 for WA

how long will it take?

what's exactly is the process? 

do they ask you to show financials as well?

please assist?

Cheers!


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

praz567 said:


> experts,
> 
> i'm all new to this state sponsorship process?
> 
> ...


Hello.

I have applied for SS (190) last week.

Later, I have searched on this forum for WA SS applicants and I could see from members' timelines that it could be approved anywhere between 2-5 weeks.

Also, I have called WA migration office and inquired regarding the same. They have told me it could take around 30 working days (as mentioned on their portal).

Regarding financials: Most probably they might not ask for the proof of funds.

*It would be really great if other WA SS applicants can throw some light on this. *:help:

Regards


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello,

I want to apply for 489 Visa

Can someone please guide me on what are all the states(region) that accepts IELTS 6.5 and also invites Developer Programmer ? 

Also, is there any minimum fund requirements for that state ?

Thanks

Best regards,
JR


----------



## denisdyer (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry to jump in, I'm new to the forum and not sure how to post a thread. I've applied for a class 190 visa WA state sponsored. I'm all the way through the process sponsorship, EOI and application completed and lodged the medicals and police checks etc. Does anyone know how long after the medical I should hear something. It's been 4 weeks. Does anyone else have problems with the evisa check your progress database on the department of immigration website? Everytime I put my passport details and TRN number it tells me the service is temporarily unavailable. Any help or advice regards these issues would be really appreciated

Total points 75, IELTS 12/11/12, EOI lodged 19/11/12, WASS lodged 20/11/12, 
05/12/12 WASS: approved, 11/12/12 Visa application lodged, 20/12/12 PCC, 21/01/13 Medicals Requested, 05/02/13 Medicals lodged. Currently waiting


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

what are the best regions to stay in WA? Experts please assist

Rgds,

Praz


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

vvc said:


> I hope for any state sponsorship as a primary applicant, the minimum is 6 in all bands


Dear All, pls help. I am not able to found the IELTS requirement for occupation of LABORATORY MANAGER for Western Australia. I am not able to locate any relevant site. experts pls help or tell me the min req of IELTS of LABORATORY MANAGER


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Al,

Could anyone update the WA SS approval timeline??

Thanks
Raj


----------



## ehsan.pappu (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello every one,
I'm new here. I want to know a thing that right now for SS WA is asking IELTS 7 for each band. Previously their requirement was 6. My question is:

"Is there any possibility to ask back in 6 rather than 7 for SS at WA?" Please help...


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

ehsan.pappu said:


> Hello every one,
> I'm new here. I want to know a thing that right now for SS WA is asking IELTS 7 for each band. Previously their requirement was 6. My question is:
> 
> "Is there any possibility to ask back in 6 rather than 7 for SS at WA?" Please help...


You are dealing with government diplomats.....so.....NO WAY..


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Guyz why is this thread very less active. Please cheer up and encourage to use the thread will help all others with their and your ideas.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

oz dude said:


> Guyz why is this thread very less active. Please cheer up and encourage to use the thread will help all others with their and your ideas.


Dear Guyz,

Wt is the processing time for WA state sponsorship? After submitting skill select with 60 points?


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

For those people asking the TAT for the WA SS Approval, it changes every now and then. Now for those who wants to know how many days in the current time, check WA Skilled Migration Website and there is a section at the right side just below the top that says "Processing time for State nomination applications (days)". Okay, so as of today, it is currently at 5.

Migration WA - Welcome to Skilled Migration Western Australia


----------

